# Hobbits in Honeydukes



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 23, 2005)

What would happen if one of the hobbits got their hands on a bag of Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans?
What would Merry and Pippin think of the (unusual ) flavors? I think that they would (for obvious reasons) LOVE the green apple. And, come on, would they be able to resist passing Gandalf an ear wax, or better?  
I've been playing with this idea for some time now and thought it might be fun to consider, what do you think? Keep in mind that there are TONS of other goodies (chocolate frogs, ton tongue toffee, stink bombs...) Alright, so were not talking about just candy!  Doun't forget about Zonko's!
But really, can't you see a "trixy" little hobbit stumble into Honeydukes? Bright eyes land on a jar of tempting red candies, curious little hands grab as much as can be stuffed into a drooling mouth, only to find out that what has been eaten were nose bleed nougats! confused: ) After all, who can resist candy, let alone a good trick?
Let's review. Hobbits are small, curious and (as we all well know) mischievous! They like food and good company. So let's face it, wouldn't they LOVE to get a bag of tricks to use at the next party?! And if they would do that to a friend, I'd hate to be an enemy! 



(If you doun't know, Honeydukes, Zonko's and related 'stuff' is from the world of Harry Potter by J.K.Rowling. Thanks Jo!  )


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 23, 2005)

As for Every Flavor Beans...they would probably scarf the lot of them, belch, and ask for more.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm sure they would!!  
I keep seeing somone hand a bean to, maybe an Elf!!! What a face that would be!!! 
Thanks for reading, that was my "first" thread!!


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 24, 2005)

Hobbits in the world of JK Rowling?!  You got to be kidding! Hobbits are too dull and boring to appreciate the charm, excitement and life of the magical world of JK Rowling. Can't you make out that a hobbit would any day want to play a game of cards rather then Gobstones, in which a liquid would be squirted at their face. Or, a hobbit would always go on feet than on broomsticks, or by a portkey, or floo powder. Hobbits do not like magic and adventure at all; it's given clearly in the Fellowship of the Ring and The Hobbit. I'm not saying anything against hobbits, nor JK Rowling's masterpeices (which I am also a fanatic of). I'm just pointing out that your idea is a bit too far-fetched in my opinion.
-Ingolmo


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 24, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> Hobbits in the world of JK Rowling?!  You got to be kidding! Hobbits are too dull and boring to appreciate the charm, excitement and life of the magical world of JK Rowling. Can't you make out that a hobbit would any day want to play a game of cards rather then Gobstones, in which a liquid would be squirted at their face. Or, a hobbit would always go on feet than on broomsticks, or by a portkey, or floo powder. Hobbits do not like magic and adventure at all; it's given clearly in the Fellowship of the Ring and The Hobbit. I'm not saying anything against hobbits, nor JK Rowling's masterpeices (which I am also a fanatic of). I'm just pointing out that your idea is a bit too far-fetched in my opinion.
> -Ingolmo



Yes, I am aware of that, but it's still fun!  My idea was (if you could) to put somthing of this with some of that, and I ended up with an odd thought. "What would a Hoddit do IF..."   Not at all saying it would, only IF!

(I love that word, it gives one so many ideas, and it's only two letters!)


----------



## bobyspit (Apr 24, 2005)

Hobbits Boring NO WAY 

If I died and was able to come back I'd be a Hobbit! 
They like good food (lots of food) song and mabee Butter Beer?!
You can hear Pippin & Merry now.
Pipin " They come in Pints"
Merry " but you've got a half already"
BUUURRPPPPPP!!
I think Hobbits would love it in H Potter land.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 24, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> What would happen if one of the hobbits got their hands on a bag of Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans?



And what would happen if Harry, Hermione and Ron found themselves in the Green Dragon? 

I have a box of those beans on my shelf for fun. They're made by  Jelly Belly. My cleaning lady accidentally knocked the box on the floor and mixed up all the flavors. I may just make her sort them all back again!  

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 24, 2005)

THANK YOU!!!  

You guys have the right idea!! I'm only saying "IF", and I love your 'what if' BB (can I call you that?  ) And bobyspit, I NEVER ment to say that Hobbits are borring!!  I would LOVE to live like a Hobbit (see my deep thought!)!!! 
After all, this is 'just for fun', and I HAD to see what some of you thought about it.  
Thanks for posting!!  And keep the ideas comming!!!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 24, 2005)

Did you click on the Jelly Belly link in my prior post?

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 24, 2005)

Just did! Cool!!!  
Just a few of those and I'd be happy  At least, it would be enough to have some fun with


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, and imagine this: Elrond and the other elves get word that in JK Rowling's world, elves (those perfect, great, pure, and high beings in Middle-earth) are turned into house-elves who serve men like slaves. The elves of Middle-earth would probably start off to wage a war against the wizard-kind of JK Rowling's world.  
-Ingolmo


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 26, 2005)

We can only hope that that would NEVER happen!  

(but it would be quite the battle  House Elfs have a talent with magic, and Tolkien Elfs, well, thare alot bigger and can REALY fight.   )

But I'd like to think that they would never find out.


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 27, 2005)

Tolkien's elves would totally decimate House-elves.
-Ingolmo


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 27, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> Hobbits are too dull and boring to appreciate the charm, excitement and life of the magical world of JK Rowling.


 You know, I am sure you are wondeful person, but I really ought to slay you for that.


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 28, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> You know, I am sure you are wondeful person, but I really ought to slay you for that.



Well, e.Blackstar, that's my opinion. And I do think that message boards are in existance in order to give your opinion. And, I think that my post has some logic in it. How many times in The Hobbit have you heard Bilbo wishing that he was back in Bag End, in front of his fireplace, or on his front porch quietly having a drink? Most hobbits do not like adventure, as you can see by Bilbo's wants in The Hobbit or by the Shire-folks attitudes in the Fellowship of the Ring. And you cannot possibly live in JK Rowling's created world without getting into a bit of adventure or anything like that. 
Hope you realize the point in this. 
-Ingolmo


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 28, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> ...How many times in The Hobbit have you heard Bilbo wishing that he was back in Bag End, in front of his fireplace, or on his front porch quietly having a drink?...



My kinda guy! 

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys!  

I was wondering, what are your favorite flavors? ("BBEF" or just normal beans)    
(My fav.s - in "BBEF" it's grass,  otherwise I love the mocha jelly beans)

Barley, you said you like them, but you didn't say why. (I like to give them to unsuspecting friends   , they realy like them! )


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 8, 2005)

I'm starting to think this must not be as good a thread as I thought it would be   

But it's still funny!!  Any one else think so?   

((edit) sorry, I was a little bored when I said that )


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 8, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was wondering, what are your favorite flavors? ("BBEF" or just normal beans)
> (My fav.s - in "BBEF" it's grass,  otherwise I love the mocha jelly beans)
> ...



Why I like BBEF beans? I think the whole idea is hilarious! Jelly beans that taste like _earwax, snot and vomit???!!_ Good lord! I think it's hysterical that the Jelly Belly company actually made these things! My body may be approaching 69 this year, but I'm still a kid inside, and absolutely do enjoy a bit of gross-out humor now and then! 

BTW, none of them taste _absolutely_ disgusting, but I keep a box of them out on display just for the sheer fun of having them. It's a hoot to offer them to friends — "Jelly bean? Would you like any particular flavor — booger? vomit? dirt perhaps?" 

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 9, 2005)

I LOVE the look on they're face when someone bites down on a white bean, thinking it's coconut or something, only to find that it's sardine!   

But like you said Barley, there aren't any REALY bad flavors. I kind of like them all.  

It's to bad they went to the little boxes though, the bags were rather cool, and just right for rattling around in a pocket and showing off


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 9, 2005)

I love Jelly Beans! Lime, apple, watermelon, and strawberry are probably my favorites...I hate the cappucino ones with a passion!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 12, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> ...I hate the cappucino ones with a passion!



My Grandma (whenever I visited) raised me on sandwich cookies dunked in coffee  so I started to love the flavor! (that, and my mom showed me how to find really good coffee flavors  )

Barley, I loved you're thought about the HP kids walking into the Green Dragon! I know it was a while back there now, but it's an interesting idea! 

Are there any other candies (or tricks) that would cause some mischievous pranksters to have some fun? Like, I can see Bilbo trying to pass an elf a Chocolate Frog, or Sam shoving a Ton-Tong Toffee down Gollam's throat (not that Sam is the trixy one) hehe


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 12, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> My Grandma (whenever I visited) raised me on sandwich cookies dunked in coffee  so I started to love the flavor! (that, and my mom showed me how to find really good coffee flavors  )
> 
> Barley, I loved you're thought about the HP kids walking into the Green Dragon! I know it was a while back there now, but it's an interesting idea!
> 
> Are there any other candies (or tricks) that would cause some mischievous pranksters to have some fun? Like, I can see Bilbo trying to pass an elf a Chocolate Frog, or Sam shoving a Ton-Tong Toffee down Gollam's throat (not that Sam is the trixy one) hehe



Ah, I see you've never been to the Junk Food Mecca! 

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 13, 2005)

WOOOOW  

Is there anything else to say?  

What should I look for...


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 14, 2005)

Ah. ha. ha. ha. Scary but fascinating.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 23, 2005)

I was working on my computer when my brother, just getting back from school, hands me a pile of jelly beans. Not thinking, I pop one in my mouth, it should have been lemon!!! My wonderful, caring, younger bro. had given me a hand full of 'BBEF' Beans.   
Goes to show, you should probably not take candy from ANYONE! (siblings are close to the worst)


----------

